# Rebuilt EVOD Head



## n0ugh7_zw (3/9/14)

OMFG!

Ok so I got bored... as one does.. So i tore apart a few spent EVOD coils, knitted the wire from them together, and rebuilt a head with some cotton as a wick. its at 1.3 ohms.

I had no idea that flavour could get this good  (and i'm using kinda bottom of the range juice)


Will post pics when i eventually have to take it apart to rewick. I'm pretty sure I over wicked it, because the draw is now super tight.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> OMFG!
> 
> Ok so I got bored... as one does.. So i tore apart a few spent EVOD coils, knitted the wire from them together, and rebuilt a head with some cotton as a wick. its at 1.3 ohms.
> 
> ...


Well done 

I did the same with my old CE4 coils, used the old wire and stuck a bit of cotton in there... worked like a charm but being top coil atties the CE4s tend to spit like angry llamas

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/9/14)

Nice bud.
Now go build me some AN BVC coils 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (3/9/14)

Pictures aren't the greatest. I moved the top wick to create a little airflow

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/9/14)

Round 2, Fight!




Resistance wire from a 1.8 ohm aspire nautilus head + from a 1.5 ohm aerotank head twisted and then wrapped around a 1mm wide screw driver 6 times. Worked out to 0.9 ohms (I used my eVic to check it before risking firing it.). It is really untidy and all, but its really hard to work with such a short piece of wire thats hand twisted. Also sorry for the crappy cellphone picture. 

I did manage to build it better than last time, I managed to run some cotton through the coil, and then i put a little extra on either side of the coil. and i made a bit of space for airflow by compressing the cotton either side of the coil in the middle. Much more air than I got on my first attempt.

Very, very hot vape, TBH the taste kinda sucked, compared to what I'm getting from the Delta, still beat the crap out of a standard EVOD, in fact it beats even my nautilus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/9/14)

I cannot wait to get some real wire, and give this stuff a go with a real RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/9/14)

Round 3 

managed to do a longer wrap, so it was 1.1ohms, vapes pretty damned well, I used it with a straw over the top, like a dripper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/9/14)

EVOD's just not meant to take this level of awesome, it got hot enough to melt the silicone insulator on the 510 connection. was nice while it lasted. For the record I'd not use this on anything precious to me, I used the eVic to measure ohms and test fire. but i actually used it on my crappy Kangertech iPow.


----------



## Silver (15/9/14)

Great efforts there @n0ugh7_zw 

I found the Evod coil rebuilds were best in terms of reliability at 1.5 to 1.8 ohms. And vaping at about 7 to 10 Watts

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/9/14)

I re-wicked an EVOD coil with cottonwool, and I reckon I could recoil it. It looks easy enough.

Does the amount of wraps determine the resistance, i.e more wraps = more resistance?


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I re-wicked an EVOD coil with cottonwool, and I reckon I could recoil it. It looks easy enough.
> 
> Does the amount of wraps determine the resistance, i.e more wraps = more resistance?
> 
> ...


More wraps = More resistance
Thinner wire = More Resistance
Too little resistance = Small explosion or dead battery

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ET (15/9/14)

there's also this thread where there are plenty evod/protank coils to look at
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/suywwacs-user-made-tank-coils-pt2-pt3-nautilus-etc.1613/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/9/14)

ET said:


> there's also this thread where there are plenty evod/protank coils to look at
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/suywwacs-user-made-tank-coils-pt2-pt3-nautilus-etc.1613/



Oh my, I'm going to be having some fun!

I'm actually pretty stunned how this little EVOD coil, MPT3 and 650 mah battery is vaping. It's totally hitting the spot, with a simple change of a wick. More flavour and bigger Vapour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

